
Plastic bags were finally being banned. Then came the pandemic - finphil
https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2020/5/20/21254630/plastic-bags-single-use-cups-coronavirus-covid-19-delivery-recycling
======
informbanner
Banning plastic bags is a great idea. I love using inconvenient paper bags or
buying reusable bags which I have to lug around and inevitably forget to bring
with me. And now I get to buy plastic bags to line my trashcans instead of
reusing the free ones. What a treat!!

